
How does Quantization Noise sound? - happy-go-lucky
http://dspillustrations.com/pages/posts/misc/how-does-quantization-noise-sound.html
======
hardcore96
Author here. I just realized a spike in traffic in my analytics with referrers
from this site.

I'm honored it's been submitted here. I've been working on this site for some
time, trying to show different aspects of digital signal processing with
pictures/sounds rather than boring maths.

